# SuSeFirewall2 vorteile



## Pitchblack (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
kennt jemand von euch einen Artikel der mir die SuSeFirewall2 erläutert? Ich würde gerne etwas mehr über die Vorteile gegenüber einer normalen Windowswall kennen lernen.
Ihr könnt natürlich auch so euer Wissen teilen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## JohannesR (28. Juli 2004)

Die SuSE-Firewall ist nur der Regelsatz, eigentlich ist die Linux-Firewall im allg. iptables bzw. ipchains. Der klare Vorteil ist, dass sie im Kernel, sprich, im Betriebssystemkern integriert ist. Das macht sie (beinahe) unangreifbar.
Eigentlich ist die Firewall auch ein Packetfilter...


----------

